# مشكلتي مع الاعتراف



## the shepherd (16 مايو 2012)

توقفت منذ فترة طويلة عن الاعتراف . و كانت اجابتي المعتادة لكل من حاول استدراجي للاعتراف من الاباء هي
" اخدم منذ ما يزيد عن ست سنوات , قرأت مئات الكتب و استمعت لالاف العظات , بل وقد تحدثت للاخرين كثراً عن اهمية ذلك السر . 
فلا يوجد ما يمكنك ان تزيده الي معرفتي يا ابي سواء تداريب روحية او نصائح او ارشاد , فانا اعلمها جميعاً . فلما اعترف ؟؟ "
و كان الجميع يستودعوني الي رحمة الله و عنايته بعد تلك الاجابة القاسية دون محاولة اسماعي اياً من الكلمات المحفوظة للاباء علي مسامعي . 
و تلك كانت الاجابة التي كنت اتعمد تكرارها دوماً ( لعلي كنت ابحث دون ان ادري عمن يبطل حجتي )​ 


و رتب الله لقاء مع كاهن حكيم و بالطبع اطلقت القنبلة المعتادة و توقعت نفس رد الفعل . لكن كانت النتيجة مختلفة هذه المرة .
فقد رد ابي علي كلماتي بكل هدوء و تواضع
" من اخبرك اني اتيت لأتحدث اليك علي النقيض تماماً قد اتيت لاستمع لما تريد قوله . لتخرج انت ما بداخلك لا لأخرج انا ما بداخلي " 
و عندها فقط انهارت كل دفاعاتي و بكيت و اعترفت لابي و صارحته بكل آلامي .​ 


قد تعتقدون ان *مشكلتي مع الاعتراف قد انتهت لكن للاسف هي لم تبدء بعد* . فيجب ان اعترف لكم بالحقيقة و هي 
" بأني امارس سر الاعتراف بانتظام و لكني توقفت عن ممارسة سر التوبة منذ فترة طويلة جداً . اطول من ان اتذكر "​ 

فبعدما اصبحت مواظباً علي الاعتراف . كل اسبوع تقريباً و اصبحت اسبوعين بناء علي طلب ابي 
– و للعلم لم احول الكاهن لطبيب نفسي اشكوه همومي و لا لصديق اقص عليه تفاصيل حياتي بل كان اعتراف دقيق للخطايا فقط ,
لا اعزار لا اسباب لا اخرين لا سرد مواقف , فقط خطيتي الشخصية –
*اكتشفت اني اعود كل مرة لاخبره بنفس الكلمات و نفس الخطايا و نفس العادات , لم يتغير ادني شئ طوال تلك السنوات .*
*اعترف لاعود مرة اخري لاعترف بنفس الاعتراف . لا تقدم لا نمو لا تغيير .*​ 


فعدت للوضع الاول مرة ثانية و توقفت عن الاعتراف . فلا ما يقوله ابي ساعدني علي التغيير و لا حتي ما كنت اخبره به ايضاً ؟
لم استطيع ان قدم توبة قبل اعترافي و لا حتي بعده .​ 

*اين يكمن الخطاً ؟ هل لاني اعتقدت ان في سر الاعتراف القوة المعينة علي التوبة و هي ليست فيه ؟ *
*هل لدي فهم مشوه عن مفهوم السر و عن عمله ؟ الم يخبرونا انه هو الحل ؟*

*ادرك الان ان لا فائدة من ممارسة سر الاعتراف ما لم تسبقه التوبة . و ايضاً اكتشفت ان الاعتراف و الحل لا يعني بالضرورة الغفران . *​ 
لكن اين تكمن القوة المعينة علي التوبة التي بدونها لا تحصل مغفرة ؟ ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 مايو 2012)

*ان اعترفتم بخطاياكم فهو امين وعادل ان يغفرها لكم
الاعتراف ياغالى مش بس تفضفض عن نفسك وتحكى لحد تثق فيه الاعتراف عشان تخجل من عمل الخطيه تانى وتحكيها للاب الكاهن
فيها ايه لما تقع مليون مرة وتعترف بيها علتول لحد ما تكون قوى الصديق يسقط فى اليوم  7 مرات ثم يقوم او 70 مش فكرة الرقم
يعنى القضيه فى  انك تقوم مش انك تقع وتحس بالضعف وعدم اهميه الاعتراف

اما المشكله فيك انت ..

انت مش عندك رغبهة حقيقه فى التوبه لسه الخطيه جوة قلبك ومش اتخلصت منها ودى هتتخلص منها بالصلاه وبرغبه حقيقهة من جواك
الاعتراف عشان ناس محتاجه مشورة وناس محتاجه تفضفض وناس عشان تتناول وناس محتاجه الا ياخد باديها وناس محتاج حد ثقه
الاعتراف عشان دى كانت وصيه فى الانجيل بان الاعتراف مهم عشان ربنا يغفرلك هتعترف بخطيتك قدام ربنا وقدام الكاهن ..


*


the shepherd قال:


> *ادرك الان ان لا فائدة من ممارسة سر الاعتراف ما لم تسبقه التوبة . و ايضاً اكتشفت ان الاعتراف و الحل لا يعني بالضرورة الغفران . *​
> لكن اين تكمن القوة المعينة علي التوبة التي بدونها لا تحصل مغفرة ؟ ​



*
انت لما بتروح لربنا تحكي معاه دة برضه اعتراف  ربنا مشعايزك تروحله رائع عشان يقبلك 
هو قابلك بكل عيوبك وهو الا هيبتدى يشتغل وينقيك ويطهرك  الاعتراف مهم عشان تتوب مش التوبه مهمه عشان تعترف 
الاعتراف والحل زى ما وضحت بالايه يعنى رينا سامحك وغفرلك وما عليك الا انت تحاول وتجاهد فى حياتك عشان تكون حياتك طاهرة 


اما ايجابه السؤال ..  

القوه هى قوتين قوه بداخلك ونيتك على التوبه دون الرجوع للخطيه 
قوة صلاتك وتدخل ربنا  فى حياتك و عونه لك*


----------



## the shepherd (16 مايو 2012)

بشكرك علي المداخلة الجميلة بس كالمعتاد لازم اعترض  


اولاً 
انا قلت اني مش بعترف للفضفضة و اي بعترف بخطاياي فعلاً و بس . يعني مش موضوع اني محتاج حد اتكلم معاه .
واكيد انا بتفق معاك الصديق يقع سبع مرات و يقوم بس الاية بتقول يقع و ليس يوقع نفسه و في فرق كبير بين الاتنين .
و صدقيني عارف ان المشكلة فيا امال انا لسه مسمي الموضوع مشكلتي مع الاعتراف  

ثانياً
انا بختلف معاك في نقطة ان الاعتراف نتيجته الاكيدة غفران الخطايا . لا مش بنحصل علي الغفران الا لو في توبة حقيقية عن الخطية 
. يعني الاعتراف بيكتسب فاعليته و بيمنح الغفران كنتيجة للتوبة نفسها . و ليس العكس ليس الاعتراف ما يقود للتوبة . 
و الكتاب المقدس قالها صراحة " ليست خطية بلا مغفرة الا التي بلا توبة " يعني حتي لو اعترفت مدام مفيش توبة يبقي مفيش مغفرة . 
و بصراحة كون الاعتراف لوحده حتي لو لم تسبقه توبة كفيل بالغفران بيقلل قوي من خطورة الخطية بالنسبة للانسان . 

ثالثاً
فعلاً ربنا مش مستنيني ابقي كويس علشان اروحله و اني عمري ما هقد ابقي كويس الا فيه و بيه 
بس مش معني كدة ان مجرد الاعتراف بيحل كل المشاكل و بينزع العوائق الي بيني و بينه 
و زي ما انت قلتي ان المشكلة عدم الرغبة الحقيقية في التوبة و ان الدافع للتوبة مش في سر الاعتراف .
يعني ببساطة انا لما اروح اقول لابونا خطيتي اية الي هيتغير فيا و يخليني ابطلها ؟؟ الارشاد و التداريب الروحية الي هيدهالي ؟؟؟ ما انا حافظهم من غير ما يقولهم .
انت قلت جزء من الحل : الصلاة بتساعد علي التوبة بس للاسف في ناس زيي " عندهم مشاكل مع الصلاة و اتكلمت عنها في موضوع مشكلتي مع الصلاة " 

فالناس دول بقي يعملوا اية ؟؟ اية يعينهم و يساعدهم علي انهم يبدؤا طريق التوبة الحقيقي ؟​


----------



## soul & life (17 مايو 2012)

كعادتك تكتب موضوع واقعى ويواجهنا كلنا  بس انا  كمان  بصراحه حبيت اشارك واسمع منكم لانى بستفيد كتير من ارائكم  اولا انا  اعدت فتره طوويله جدا  ممتنعه عن الاعتراف وبناء عليه طبعا كنت محرومه من التناول يعنى  حتى لو كان الاعتراف من وجهة نظرك  تحصيل حاصل  وده كمان كان رايى سابقا لانه بدون توبه   .بعدين  انا قولت  المفروض بنعمل اللى علينا  واننا بنعترف وبعدها بنتناول اكيد المغفره بتيجى بعد الاعتراف والتوبه لكن  ربنا   حنون جدا وبيقدر ضعفنا البشرى حتى لو كان فى توبه ورجوع مره اخرى للخطيه فدا ميمنعش انا ربنا بيطول باله عليك وبينتظر اليوم اللى  هتوب توبه ناجحه من خطياك ومهما كانت مرات سقطاتك  ورجوعك للخطيه  الشيطان احيانا بيخدعنا ويشعرنا بانه خلاص مفيش فايده  شكلى  مش هقدر اتوب عن الخطيه  الفلانيه ونصاب بالفتور تجاه الاعتراف وزى ما يكون  لسان حالنا بيقول ايه فايدته  طالما من غير توبه حقيقيه دا مش صح فى كل مره كنت بعترف فيها كنت بشعر انى استفدت واهم واسمى الاشياء انى بدون اعتراف مش هقدر  اتقدم لتناول الاسرار المقدسه . بلاش نبعد عن الاعتراف لانى انا اليوم يا اخوتى بعانى من المده اللى بعدتها عن الاعتراف كتير بتاْلم من سنوات طويله عشتها بدون اعتراف وتناول وكل لحظه وكل يوم افتكر خطيه قديمه  وببقا مش عارفه اعمل ايه اروح اعترف واقول لابونا دى خطيه حصلت من سنتين مثلا واعمل ايه تجاه الخطايا اللى اتنست صراع لانى  فى يوم  استسلمت للخطيه والتهاون فى الاعتراف وايام وشهور وسنين كمان مكنتش بعترف واتناول نصيحه منى  بلاش تتهاونوا فى الاعتراف حتى لو كان  حاليا بدون توبه على الاقل انت بتعمل اللى عليك ومحدد خطياك اودام عينيك وهتحاول باذن  الرب يسوع المسيح انك تتوب عنها  اما  مشكلتك فى الصلاه اللى هى لازمه وضروريه  علشان التوبه فانا  اتمنى من ربنا انك تتغلب عليها لان اكبر الخطايا بتتبخر  امام صلاه ناجحه من قلبك اودام ربنا يسوع المسيح اتعلمت من سيدنا البابا ولحد الان بصلى زى ماعلمنى واقول يارب بدونك لا استطيع ان افعل شىء توبنى يارب فاتوب ايات صغيره من الكتاب المقدس لكنها ذات فاعليه جباره  سامحونى على الاطاله ربنا يباركم ويبعد عنكم كل شر


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

سلام في الرب لشخصك العزيز والحلو في المسيح ارب، أولاً هذا السرّ لم يكن اسمه قط سرّ الاعتراف، بل سرّ التوبة والاعتراف، وعمل الكاهن طبعاً كما أنت ذكرت وكان كلامك صحيح، ليس عمل الطبيب النفسي، بل عمله إفراز التوبة وتمييزها، مع التوجيه اللازم لذلك، لأن حينما نرتكب الخطية فهي ضد المحبة، وتجعلنا ننفصل عن الله وبالتالي عن الكنيسة ولكي نُميز توبتنا الحقيقية وتقبلنا الكنيسة لننال من سرّ الإفخارستيا بالتقوى، ونحيا في صلح مع الله والكنيسة لذلك عينت كاهن له موهبة الروح في قبول الاعتراف وعنده موهبة الصلاة من أجل المعترفين، لذلك واجب أولاً أن ندخل مخدعنا ونطلب قوة غفران من الله بعمل الروح القدس تاركين طريق الخطية بقرار واضح من القلب، طالبين أن تحل علينا قوة الله لكي نغلب الخطية وننتصر، وبعد توبتنا واعترافنا أمام الله نذهب للكاهن لنعترف أننا أخطأنا وتوبنا لكي نعود لشركة الحياة في الكنيسة الجامعة مع كل القديسين، وحينما يرانا أبونا تائبين توبة حقيقية، يعطينا الحل باسم الكنيسة لكي نشترك في الأسرار الإلهية التي فيها، ونستمر في الخدمة والشركة مع كل إخوتنا التائبين فيها، لذلك فالاعتراف مهم لمن يريد ان يحيا مع الله في شركة الجسد الواحد، لأن حينما نُخطأ فنحن نُخطأ للمسيح، وبالتالي ننعزل عن جسده وتنقطع شركتنا، وأن فعلناها (أي الشركة مع الكنيسة) بدون توبة تُصبح شركة غير نافعه بل تضرنا وتضر غيرنا، لأن سيكون لنا شكل التقوى ونحن ننكر قوتها، فنخسر عمل الله ونطفأ الروح القدس، وهذا هو باختصار اهمية سرّ التوبة والاعتراف أمام الله أولاً ثم الكنيسة ثانياً .... النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## the shepherd (18 مايو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> كعادتك تكتب موضوع واقعى ويواجهنا كلنا بس انا كمان بصراحه حبيت اشارك واسمع منكم لانى بستفيد كتير من ارائكم اولا انا اعدت فتره طوويله جدا ممتنعه عن الاعتراف وبناء عليه طبعا كنت محرومه من التناول يعنى حتى لو كان الاعتراف من وجهة نظرك تحصيل حاصل وده كمان كان رايى سابقا لانه بدون توبه .بعدين انا قولت المفروض بنعمل اللى علينا واننا بنعترف وبعدها بنتناول اكيد المغفره بتيجى بعد الاعتراف والتوبه لكن ربنا حنون جدا وبيقدر ضعفنا البشرى حتى لو كان فى توبه ورجوع مره اخرى للخطيه فدا ميمنعش انا ربنا بيطول باله عليك وبينتظر اليوم اللى هتوب توبه ناجحه من خطياك *ومهما كانت مرات سقطاتك ورجوعك للخطيه الشيطان احيانا بيخدعنا ويشعرنا بانه خلاص مفيش فايده شكلى مش هقدر اتوب عن الخطيه الفلانيه ونصاب بالفتور تجاه الاعتراف وزى ما يكون لسان حالنا بيقول ايه فايدته طالما من غير توبه حقيقيه دا مش صح* فى كل مره كنت بعترف فيها كنت بشعر انى استفدت واهم واسمى الاشياء انى *بدون اعتراف مش هقدر اتقدم لتناول الاسرار المقدسه* . بلاش نبعد عن الاعتراف لانى انا اليوم يا اخوتى بعانى من المده اللى بعدتها عن الاعتراف كتير بتاْلم من سنوات طويله عشتها بدون اعتراف وتناول وكل لحظه وكل يوم افتكر خطيه قديمه وببقا مش عارفه اعمل ايه اروح اعترف واقول لابونا دى خطيه حصلت من سنتين مثلا واعمل ايه تجاه الخطايا اللى اتنست صراع لانى فى يوم استسلمت للخطيه والتهاون فى الاعتراف وايام وشهور وسنين كمان مكنتش بعترف واتناول نصيحه منى *بلاش تتهاونوا فى الاعتراف حتى لو كان حاليا بدون توبه على الاقل انت بتعمل اللى عليك ومحدد خطياك اودام عينيك وهتحاول باذن الرب يسوع المسيح انك تتوب عنها* اما مشكلتك فى الصلاه اللى هى لازمه وضروريه علشان التوبه فانا اتمنى من ربنا انك تتغلب عليها لان اكبر الخطايا بتتبخر امام صلاه ناجحه من قلبك اودام ربنا يسوع المسيح اتعلمت من سيدنا البابا ولحد الان بصلى زى ماعلمنى واقول يارب بدونك لا استطيع ان افعل شىء توبنى يارب فاتوب ايات صغيره من الكتاب المقدس لكنها ذات فاعليه جباره سامحونى على الاطاله ربنا يباركم ويبعد عنكم كل شر


 
بشكرك علي مشاركتك بخبراتك و نصايحك الثمينة 
وانا متفق معاك ان حتي لو حاسس ان مفيش تقدم لازم افضل مواظب علي الاعتراف و مينفعش انقطع عنه . لكن انا بس بختلف معاك في ان الاعتراف بيأهلنا للتناول . اعتقد ان التوبة هي الي بتأهلنا مش الاعتراف بس . لاني ممكن ابقي معترف زي ما بتقولي مش بغرض التوبة او هي اصلا في نيتي بس علشان اعرف اتناول مش اكتر . فهل دة صح و هل كدة انا فعلاً مستحق ؟؟؟
ربنا يباركك



aymonded قال:


> سلام في الرب لشخصك العزيز والحلو في المسيح ارب، أولاً هذا السرّ لم يكن اسمه قط سرّ الاعتراف، بل سرّ التوبة والاعتراف، وعمل الكاهن طبعاً كما أنت ذكرت وكان كلامك صحيح، ليس عمل الطبيب النفسي، بل عمله إفراز التوبة وتمييزها، مع التوجيه اللازم لذلك، لأن حينما نرتكب الخطية فهي ضد المحبة، وتجعلنا ننفصل عن الله وبالتالي عن الكنيسة ولكي نُميز توبتنا الحقيقية وتقبلنا الكنيسة لننال من سرّ الإفخارستيا بالتقوى، ونحيا في صلح مع الله والكنيسة لذلك عينت كاهن له موهبة الروح في قبول الاعتراف وعنده موهبة الصلاة من أجل المعترفين، لذلك واجب أولاً أن ندخل مخدعنا ونطلب قوة غفران من الله بعمل الروح القدس تاركين طريق الخطية بقرار واضح من القلب، طالبين أن تحل علينا قوة الله لكي نغلب الخطية وننتصر، وبعد توبتنا واعترافنا أمام الله نذهب للكاهن لنعترف أننا أخطأنا وتوبنا لكي نعود لشركة الحياة في الكنيسة الجامعة مع كل القديسين، وحينما يرانا أبونا تائبين توبة حقيقية، يعطينا الحل باسم الكنيسة لكي نشترك في الأسرار الإلهية التي فيها، ونستمر في الخدمة والشركة مع كل إخوتنا التائبين فيها، لذلك فالاعتراف مهم لمن يريد ان يحيا مع الله في شركة الجسد الواحد، لأن حينما نُخطأ فنحن نُخطأ للمسيح، وبالتالي ننعزل عن جسده وتنقطع شركتنا، وأن فعلناها (أي الشركة مع الكنيسة) بدون توبة تُصبح شركة غير نافعه بل تضرنا وتضر غيرنا، لأن سيكون لنا شكل التقوى ونحن ننكر قوتها، فنخسر عمل الله ونطفأ الروح القدس، وهذا هو باختصار اهمية سرّ التوبة والاعتراف أمام الله أولاً ثم الكنيسة ثانياً .... النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين​


 
سلام و نعمة اخي الحبيب
بشكرك اخي الحبيب علي مشاركتك
وانا بتفق معاك في مفهوم سر التوبة و الاعتراف و فاعليتهم 
بس السؤال الي بطرحة هو " كيف نتعامل مع فتورنا و قصور جهودنا تجاه حياة التوبة نفسها ؟ "
كيف نتعامل مع اتجاهتنا الخاطئة نحو اختزال سر التوبة و الاعتراف الي مجرد الاعتراف دون اي توبة ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 مايو 2012)

ازاى نتوب !!! اما نحس باللى احنا بنعمله غلط .... لو احنا مقتنعين بان اللى بنعمله دة خطية كبيرة ... اكيد ضميرنا هيأنبنا و نبدأ بالتوبة و الاعتراف ... لكن لو انت مش مقتنع اصلا ان دى خطية فادحة او دى غلط بجد .. هتتوب عنها ليه !!!
هتقولى عارف انها غلط و مع ذلك مش عارف تتوب .. يبقى مفيش من جواك حاجة بتدفعك للتوبة ... هقولك انت عارف انها غلط بس قلبك مش مقتنع بانه المفروض يتعاقب عليها .. عارف مجرد معرفة نظرية بان الشئ دة غلط بس انت مش مؤمن بكدة من قلبك ... لو قلبك حاسس ( مش مجرد عارف ) ان دى غلط و انه هيتعاقب او ان ربنا بجد هيزعل منها اكيد كان هيعترف و يتوب بسرعة لو مكنش عشان ربنا ميزعلش منه هيكون على الاقل خوف من العقاب !!
انا عندى المشكلة للاسف ... و عارفة ان مشكلتى فى الاحساس مش فى المعرفة ... و بحاول احس بغلط اللى بعمله بس مش دايما بنجح .. بس اما بعمل حاجة و احسها غلط بجد ببقى هموت و اتوب و اعترف بيها

موضوعك رائع يا صديقى


----------



## the shepherd (18 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ازاى نتوب !!! اما نحس باللى احنا بنعمله غلط .... لو احنا مقتنعين بان اللى بنعمله دة خطية كبيرة ... اكيد ضميرنا هيأنبنا و نبدأ بالتوبة و الاعتراف ... لكن لو انت مش مقتنع اصلا ان دى خطية فادحة او دى غلط بجد .. هتتوب عنها ليه !!!
> هتقولى عارف انها غلط و مع ذلك مش عارف تتوب .. يبقى مفيش من جواك حاجة بتدفعك للتوبة ... هقولك انت عارف انها غلط بس قلبك مش مقتنع بانه المفروض يتعاقب عليها .. عارف مجرد معرفة نظرية بان الشئ دة غلط بس انت مش مؤمن بكدة من قلبك ... لو قلبك حاسس ( مش مجرد عارف ) ان دى غلط و انه هيتعاقب او ان ربنا بجد هيزعل منها اكيد كان هيعترف و يتوب بسرعة لو مكنش عشان ربنا ميزعلش منه هيكون على الاقل خوف من العقاب !!
> انا عندى المشكلة للاسف ... و عارفة ان مشكلتى فى الاحساس مش فى المعرفة ... و بحاول احس بغلط اللى بعمله بس مش دايما بنجح .. بس اما بعمل حاجة و احسها غلط بجد ببقى هموت و اتوب و اعترف بيها
> 
> موضوعك رائع يا صديقى


 
بشكرك علي المداخلة الجميلة يا شقاوة
و انا بتفق معاك في ان الدافع هو اهم حاجة و متي فقد الانسان الدافع المناسب فقدت كل محاولاته قوتها و انتهت بالفشل .
و زي ما بتقولي بتختلف الدوافع و تتنوع ما بين الخوف من العقاب و الخوف من زعل المحبوب و انا مش هتكلم هل كل الدوافع صح و لا لا بس المشكلة لما بتختفي مشاعرنا فيتلاشي لا الخوف فقط بل و ايضاً البهجة و الحب و كل ما يربطك به . الي يقول عنها الكتاب كدة " ان لك اسما انك حي و انت ميت "
بشكرك تاني و صلي من اجلي


----------



## soul & life (19 مايو 2012)

لا طبعا اللى بيعترف بغرض انه عاوز يتناول فقط  دا غير مستحق تماما  لان انا لو مش عاوزه اتوب عن خطيتى وشاعره انها هى عقبه بينى وبين تناول الاسرار المقدسه  وانها سبب بعدى عن ربنا وانقطاع صلتى بربنا 
مكنتش امتنعت عن التناول فتره كبيره ودا لانى مبعترفش وعلى كل شخص مسيحى  يعرف انه  اذا من داخله شاعر انه لا يستحق التناول اصلحله انه ميتقدمش للتناول الا بعد الاعتراف بخطاياه ويكون من داخله  بيتمنى وبيرجو التوبه وبيحارب كمان علشان يتوب عنها تماما وكتير من الايات وردت فى الانجيل على عقاب الانسان اللى بيتقدم للتناول بغير استحقاق .  انا لما قولت اننا نعمل اللى علينا ونعترف بخطيانا مكنتش بقصد انها مهمه تتعمل لاجل الحصول على التناول لا قصدت انه لازم يكون عندنا نيه اكيده فى التوبه ونسعى اليها على  اد ما نقدر وبنطلب فى صلاتنا من رب المجد  انه يغفر ويعفو عنا ويساعدنا اننا نتغلب عن الخطيه وبشفاعة العدرا وكل القديسين تقوينا وتبعد عنا محاربة الشياطين والدخول فى التجارب  وعلشان كده دايما الاب الكاهن قبل التناول يقول لازم اللى يتقدم للتناول يكون معترف وتاايب عن كل خطيه .....  لكن لاننا  بشر والضعف سمة اساسيه فينا  احيانا وكتير مننا بالرغم من اننا بنعترف وتنوب عن الخطيه لفتره بنرجعلها تانى وبنسقط فى نفس الخطيه تانى مره واثنين وفى كل مره  مبنملش ولا بنفقد رجاءنا فى رحمة ومحبة ربنا لينا وبنعترف ونطلب المغفره ومع الصلاه  والقراءه فى الانجيل باستمرار ومساندة رب المجد لينا بنتغلب على اصعب وابشع الخطايا وبنسحقها  تماما ربنا معاكم يبعد عنكم وعنى كل تجارب الشرير.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2012)

*أقولك شئ :*
*غيرك محروم أصلاً من أن حد يسمعه ...ولا يملك هذه الرفاهية* 
*فكر فى الكلمتين دول وانت تبقى زى " الُفل "*


----------



## the shepherd (19 مايو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> لا طبعا اللى بيعترف بغرض انه عاوز يتناول فقط دا غير مستحق تماما لان انا لو مش عاوزه اتوب عن خطيتى وشاعره انها هى عقبه بينى وبين تناول الاسرار المقدسه وانها سبب بعدى عن ربنا وانقطاع صلتى بربنا
> مكنتش امتنعت عن التناول فتره كبيره ودا لانى مبعترفش وعلى كل شخص مسيحى يعرف انه اذا من داخله شاعر انه لا يستحق التناول اصلحله انه ميتقدمش للتناول الا بعد الاعتراف بخطاياه ويكون من داخله بيتمنى وبيرجو التوبه وبيحارب كمان علشان يتوب عنها تماما وكتير من الايات وردت فى الانجيل على عقاب الانسان اللى بيتقدم للتناول بغير استحقاق . انا لما قولت اننا نعمل اللى علينا ونعترف بخطيانا مكنتش بقصد انها مهمه تتعمل لاجل الحصول على التناول لا قصدت انه لازم يكون عندنا نيه اكيده فى التوبه ونسعى اليها على اد ما نقدر وبنطلب فى صلاتنا من رب المجد انه يغفر ويعفو عنا ويساعدنا اننا نتغلب عن الخطيه وبشفاعة العدرا وكل القديسين تقوينا وتبعد عنا محاربة الشياطين والدخول فى التجارب وعلشان كده دايما الاب الكاهن قبل التناول يقول لازم اللى يتقدم للتناول يكون معترف وتاايب عن كل خطيه ..... لكن لاننا بشر والضعف سمة اساسيه فينا احيانا وكتير مننا بالرغم من اننا بنعترف وتنوب عن الخطيه لفتره بنرجعلها تانى وبنسقط فى نفس الخطيه تانى مره واثنين وفى كل مره مبنملش ولا بنفقد رجاءنا فى رحمة ومحبة ربنا لينا وبنعترف ونطلب المغفره ومع الصلاه والقراءه فى الانجيل باستمرار ومساندة رب المجد لينا بنتغلب على اصعب وابشع الخطايا وبنسحقها تماما ربنا معاكم يبعد عنكم وعنى كل تجارب الشرير.


 
بشكرك علي الاضافة و التوضيح
ربنا يباركك


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أقولك شئ :*
> *غيرك محروم أصلاً من أن حد يسمعه ...ولا يملك هذه الرفاهية*
> *فكر فى الكلمتين دول وانت تبقى زى " الُفل "*


 
انا عارف صدقني ان كلامي بالنسبة لناس كتير و خصوصا المحرومين من الاسرار هيبقي اكتر من رفاهية . و اني جاحد للنعمة الي انا عايشها و مش مقدر النعمة الي انا فيها . 
بس صدقني الي انا بتكلم فيه دة هو مرض كتير من المولودين في النعمة . 
و الي بيجي بسبب احتكاكهم الدائم بالاسرار مع غياب المعرفة و الوعي الكافي بطبيعة الاسرار و مقدار البركة و النعمة الي بنحصل عليها منها 
و دة مع الوقت لاسف بيولد عندنا الاستهتار و تبقي " عادي " زيها زي اي نشاط او عادة دنيوية بنمارسها .

ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (21 مايو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> بشكرك علي مشاركتك بخبراتك و نصايحك الثمينة
> وانا متفق معاك ان حتي لو حاسس ان مفيش تقدم لازم افضل مواظب علي الاعتراف و مينفعش انقطع عنه . لكن انا بس بختلف معاك في ان الاعتراف بيأهلنا للتناول . اعتقد ان التوبة هي الي بتأهلنا مش الاعتراف بس . لاني ممكن ابقي معترف زي ما بتقولي مش بغرض التوبة او هي اصلا في نيتي بس علشان اعرف اتناول مش اكتر . فهل دة صح و هل كدة انا فعلاً مستحق ؟؟؟
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> ...



سلام لشخصك العزيز في الرب، المشكلة كلها في مفهوم التوبة في ذهننا، لأننا نعتقد أن بمجرد الاعتراف أمام الكاهن هذه هي التوبة، فنرتاج نفسياً ثم نعود للخطية مرة أخرى، ونظن أن بمجرد اعترافنا تأتينا قوة سحرية تخلصنا منها، مع أن الله لا يغيرنا ويشفينا بمجرد أعمال وكأنها من قوة خفية، بل عمل الله لا يحتاج لتعب منا بل يحتاج لقلب يتخلى عن كل أعماله القديمة طالباً من قلبه شفاء من الله مثل العشار الذي قرع صدره بصدق وانسحاق وانكسار قلب قائلاً [ أرحمني أنا الخاطي ]، وهذا صراخ قلب يشعر بوجع وألم في داخله، مثل المريض المتألم آلام صعبة وشديدة نتيجة مرض عضال عديم الشفاء لا يستطيع أطباء العالم أن يقدموا له العلاج الفعال والشافي، أو المسكن المريح لآلامة الشديدة، فيقف أمام الله بكل أوجاعه كمسكين يصرخ: الله ما ارحمني أنا المريض، نجيني من هذه الأوجاع...
عموماً باختصار لحل هذه المشكلة أقول لك : ​[ ثم الشهوة إذا حبلت تلد خطية والخطية إذا كمُلت تنتج موتاً ] (يعقوب 1: 15)، واستحالة السقوط يقوم، أو الموت يُقلب لحياة من تلقاء ذاته مهما كانت أعمال الإنسان صالحة، لأن الموت يتبعه الفساد طبيعياً، والإنسان الذي يحيا في جسد الخطايا أي الإنسان العتيق المكبل بقيود الخطايا والذنوب مستحيل أن يصبح روحاني من ذاته أو يقدر أن يُثمر ثمر يليق بالروح " هل يجتنون من الشوك عنباً أو من الحسك تيناً " ( مت 7: 16 ):
" .. لما كنا في الجسد كانت أهواء الخطايا التي بالناموس تعمل في أعضائنا لكي نُثمر للموت " ( رو7: 5 ) ؛ " أنا جسدي مبيع تحت الخطية " ( رومية 7 : 14 ) .
" فإن الذين هم حسب الجسد فيما للجسد يهتمون، ولكن الذين حسب الروح فبما للروح. لأن اهتمام الجسد هو موت، ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام. لأن اهتمام الجسد هو عداوة لله، إذ ليس هو خاضعاً لناموس الله لأنه أيضاً لا يستطيع. فالذين هم في الجسد لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله " ( رو8 : 5 – 8 )
وكمثال: حينما يزرع الفلاح ويضع في الأرض بذرة غير صالحة معطوبة، فأنها تنمو وفق طبيعتها الكامنة فيها، فأنا أن نمت تخرج منها شجرة غير صالحة، لا حل لها سوى قطعها وتنقيب الأرض وتهيئتها لزرع جديد آخر، لأن لا فائدة من إصلاح الشجرة القديمة على الإطلاق مهما ما صنع لها، لذلك الرب نفسه لم يأتي ليصلح الطبيعة القديمة بل لكي يخلقها فيه خلقاً جديداً، لأنه كما بحسب ما هو مكتوب باختصار، أننا دُفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت لكي تسري حياته فينا ونحيا معه ونصير حليقة جديدة وكل الأشياء العتيقة تمضي وتزول لأننا نخلع جسم الخطايا متحدين بمصدر الحياة الذي أقامنا معه، إذ كسر شوكة الموت واباد الخطية، وقد وُلدنا فيه إنساناً جديداً روحانياً مخصص لله وفيه الروح القدس روح القيامة والمجد والحياة، لأنه حياة الخلود التي لنا من الله الحي...​ ____متى يبدأ الإنسان في التوبة_____​ ومن المستحيل أن يبدأ الإنسان في التوبة إلا لو اكتشف شقاؤه وتيقن من ضعفه وتعرف على عار الخطية المشين ونخس قلبه الروح القدس حتى يستفيق من غفلته، ولا يبدأ الإنسان في عمق أصالة التوبة إلا إذا صرخ من الألم: " ويحي أنا الإنسان الشقي: من يُنقذني من جسد هذا الموت !!! " ( رو7 : 24 ) 
وفي تلك الساعة يشق ظلمة قلبه نور المسيح الحلو فينطق من كل قلبه : " أشكر الله بيسوع المسيح ربنا " ( رو7 : 25) 
يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير :
[ أن من يأتي إلى الله ن ويرغب أن يكون بالحق شريكاً للمسيح ينبغي أن يأتي واضعاً في نفسه هذا الغرض: ألا وهو أن يتغير ويتحول من حالته القديمة وسلوكه السابق، ويُصير إنساناً صالحاً جديداً، ولا يتمسك بشيء من الإنسان العتيق. لأن الرسول يقول: " إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خلقية جديدة " ( 2كو 5 : 17 )، وهذا هو نفس الغرض الذي من أجله جاء ربنا يسوع، أن يُغير الطبيعة البشرية ويُحولها ويُجددها، ويخلق النفس خلقة جديدة، النفس التي كانت قد انتكست بالشهوات بواسطة التعدي. وقد جاء المسيح لكي يوّحد الطبيعة البشرية بروحه الخاص، أي روح الله، وهو قد أتى ليصنع عقلاً جديداً، ونفساً جديدة، وعيوناً جديدة، وآذاناً جديدة، ولساناً جديداً روحانياً، وبالاختصار أناساً جدداً كلية، هذا هو ما جاء لكي يعمله في أولئك الذين يؤمنون به. إنه يُصيرهم أواني جديدة، إذ يمسحهم بنور معرفته الإلهي، لكي يصب فيهم الخمر الجديد، الذي هي روحه، لأنه يقول إن " الخمر الجديدة ينبغي أن تُضع في زقاق جديدة " ( متى 9: 17 ) ]​ عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير عظة 44 فقرة 1 ص 332
 الطبعة الرابعة – ترجمة الدكتور نصحي عبد الشهيد يناير 2005
 مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس – المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية
 نصوص آبائية 85​


----------



## the shepherd (21 مايو 2012)

سلام و نعمة اخي الحبيب 
بشكرك من اجل اهتمامك و محبتك الكثيرة جداً 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك و يحيطك دوماً بنعمته و رعايته
صلي من اجلي


----------



## aymonded (21 مايو 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------

